# This Guys An A$$!!



## Jibbz786 (21/8/14)

This kid dejay is doing the most Stupidest of things ever!!..idiot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 360twin (21/8/14)

I doubt that could be considered vaping - much closer to smoking! You can just imagine how this is going to end ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2pksmoker (21/8/14)

omg! this guy is going to OD on nicotine! might as well get one of those concert foggers and dump the liquid in for all to enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/8/14)

360twin said:


> I doubt that could be considered vaping - much closer to smoking! You can just imagine how this is going to end ...


It's gonna end with him blowing up. Lol

I giggled when he was coughing  

Who vapes at 0.03 ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

WTF?!? Stacked at 0.03...that's more than 2000 Watts  
Pulling more than 200A from batteries rated at 64A. 
Common sense not so common with this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK (21/8/14)

This guy will wipe himself off the planet, Just be patient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/8/14)

He did almost off himself. Not sure about the sequence of the 2 vids, but another 'entertaining' living on the edge vid posted in a similar thread :
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/mod-explosion-at-a-vape-meet.4540/#post-103253

Just a nice 'hands-on' demo on why you should learn to use a calculator *before *you are old enough to vape. 

This was mentioned elsewhere as a vaping rule : If you need a towel to hold your mod 'cause it's too hot, you are definitely doing something wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

This guy seems to now be doing it for the attention.
When you have the likes of Grimm Green and P. Basardo telling you that you are an ass-hat and don't stop, then you are an idiot. Fortunately it is really easy to flag something as dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (21/8/14)

Scary part is the newbies that would come across his videos and attempt hthis reckless behaviour, also made a battery explode if you watch the other vid, plus he sounds annoying


----------

